# Video of electrical discharge?



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a free (or really cheap ..$5 or so) video of an electrical discharge I could use?

We have the use of a large HD TV for a haunt at work. I want to put 2 electrodes on either side of the TV and show a video of a spark juumping between them. All the video I can find online is hideously expensive.

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

do you want a continuous stream of electricity or just an occasional bolt? Something like a Tesla Coil?
I think I can make what you're looking for fairly easily. 

PM me if you don't find one, as I may not check this thread again.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Two words: YooTube & Tesla Coil



screaminscott said:


> Does anyone have a free (or really cheap ..$5 or so) video of an electrical discharge I could use?
> 
> We have the use of a large HD TV for a haunt at work. I want to put 2 electrodes on either side of the TV and show a video of a spark juumping between them. All the video I can find online is hideously expensive.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

More like a continous stream of energy


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Two words: YooTube & Tesla Coil


I'm looking there. but what I really need is the electrical discharge against a black background.. with none of the extra stuff there (the lab, other people, etc).

Also, it can't be a handheld video, because the image moves around too much.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

My question is how does one burn you tube videos to DVD? I tried one time with no luck


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Heay all, I finally found what I was looking for... Count Dooku Lightning... Who knew?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's one for $10
http://www.pond5.com/stock-footage/95876/high-voltage-electrical-discharge-with-sound.html


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

screaminscott said:


> Heay all, I finally found what I was looking for... Count Dooku Lightning... Who knew?


Gggrrrr. You bastage. I've got two huge 'lectrodes built. Now you throw this Dooku...Vood Doo...who knew...doo doo..out to the collective and I gotta figure out how to throw bolts of lightning between them?

Geez, I'll be out there all weekend, hanging different colored sheets as movie screens whilst trying to figuring out what will absorb the black yet reflect the sparks.

That's a really nice clip you found. Next time maybe you warn me if your creative ideas are going to steer me off course.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*Ok, I got it*

Between two electrodes huh?

I dug into my FXLAB software, played around for about ten minutes and came up with this:






PM Me with an email address if you want the 720 x 480 avi file for viewing or burning to DVD.


----------



## Ares5000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you need the electricity in HD 1920x1080?

I'm an animator/CG artist and its really easy in AfterEffects.

How long do you want the loop to be if you still need it?

-Justin


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

I would speed the video x2 and make it 2 times longer. I think this will make it look more realistic and active. So it will look the same but more flashy and sparky.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Justin, you could do it just so everyone has the video in the future. So if some person is looking for it, it's there. Just a suggestion. Don't have to make it that long though, less than a minute.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Not to jack your thread but I had plans awhile ago to make a real one. Cant seem to find them anymore.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll take one of each!


----------

